# Detortion testicle/appendix testis removal



## lhak406 (Nov 18, 2010)

Pt. had a scrotal exploration with detorsion of the right testicle. Right orchiectomy and left orchiopexy. Removal of left appendix testis. Would like to check my codes with someone. Thank you!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 19, 2010)

*Please post scrubbed op note*

You'll need to post the scrubbed op note.  I'd suggest either the Urology or General Surgery forums. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

